# NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2018)

*NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Wann immer Seehofer eine kleine Lücke in den Medien lässt, hört man in den letzten Tagen Trumps Gemecker über die NATO-Finanzierung. Kann man in diesem Thread gerne drüber diskutieren, vor allem aber möchte ich eine Frage in den Raum stellen, auf die ich einfach keine Antwort finden kann:

*Was zählt eigentlich im Sinne der NATO als "Verteidigungsbudget"?*

Klingt auf den ersten Blick trivial, schließlich hat jedes Land so etwas wie ein Verteidigungsministerium mit eigenem Budget. Aber gerade im Vergleich Deutschland-USA gibt es verdammt große Unterschiede bei den Zuständigkeiten, weil die einen Militarismus per se geil finden und die anderen eher auf Frieden stehen. "Verteidigungs"bündniss und so. Beispiele, die mir spontan einfallen, wo Kompetenzen zum Teil in komplett anderen Resorts verortet sind:
- Kastrophenschutz: THW = Innenministerium vs National Guard = Militär
- Grundlagenforschung IT und Verkehrstechnik: DFG = Wissenschaftsministerium vs DARPA = Militär
- Küsten-, Grenz- und Terrorschutz:  Küstenwache & Bundespolizei = Polizei/Innenministerium vs Coast Guard & Boarder Patrol = Homeland Security = Militär
- Staatliche Groß- und militärische Bauprojekte: Zivile Ausschreibungen vs. Army Corps

Selbst Kleinkram wie Ozean-, Polar und Athmosphärenforschung läuft in den USA oft über (teil)militärische Institutionen, von diversen Sicherheitsaufgaben, Wirtschaftssubventionen gerade in der Luft- und Raumfahrt sowie ein Großteil der Zuarbeit zur NASA ganz zu schweigen, während in Deutschland z.B. jede Uni panische Angst hat, mit Rüstungsforschung assoziiert zu werden, so dass genau umgekehrt die Bundeswehr auf Erkenntnisse aus formell rein zivilen Programmen zurückgreift. Da frag ich mich doch: Legt die NATO genau fest, wie die Verteidigungsetats zu berechnen sind, oder geht es ggf. wirklich nach Resorts und Deutschland könnte problemlos auf 3% springen (5%, wenn wir die Betreuung von durch US-Kriegen produzierten Flüchtlingen einrechnen, die definitiv eine wirkungsvolle Vorbeugungsmaßnahme gegen Terrorismus ist), einfach in dem wir auf die gleiche Buchführung wie Trumpistan umstellen?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Ob man nun 2,3 oder 4% des BIP in Rüstungsausgaben investiert,

ist eigentlich völlig belanglos, falls man über eine einsatzbereite Armee verfügt.

Bei unserer Bundeswehr sieht es jedoch etwas anders aus Bundeswehr: Einsatzbereitschaft der Waffensysteme bleibt mangelhaft - WELT

Selbst 100 Mrd. jährlich, würden daran nix ändern um ein verlässlicher Bündnispartner zu werden 

Letztendlich geht es eigentlich gar nicht um die Verteidigung, sondern um das Geldverdienen,

Trumps poltern soll doch die Bündnispartner dazu bewegen, mehr amerikanische Waffen zu erwerben.

Das ist bei einem militärischen Schlagabtausch unter Großmächten ohnehin sinnlos,

weil dabei früher oder später sowieso die nukleare Keule zum Einsatz kommen wird .

Würde man die globalen Rüstungsausgaben in Entwicklungshilfe und Klimaschutz investieren,

bräuchten wir diesen ganzen Scheiß gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst Kleinkram wie Ozean-, Polar und Athmosphärenforschung läuft in den USA oft über (teil)militärische Institutionen, von diversen Sicherheitsaufgaben, Wirtschaftssubventionen gerade in der Luft- und Raumfahrt sowie ein Großteil der Zuarbeit zur NASA ganz zu schweigen



Die USA waren schon immer militärisch geprägt. Sei es durch den Unabhängigkeitskrieg, Indianerkrieg, Bürgerkrieg, Mexikokrieg.
Dann natürlich die Weltkriege, Korea, Vietnam. Dann war der Wettlauf zum Mond eher militärischer Natur -- auch wenn die NASA eine zivile Bundesbehörde ist, ist dort auch viel Militär drin -- und alles weiter eben auch. Dazu die Stellung als Supermacht und Weltpolizei.
Die USA versuchen alle Interessen über militärische Macht durchzusetzen. Bei militärischen Partnern -- Nato eben -- wird das auf wirtschaftlicher Ebene gemacht. Aber die Interessen der USA steht für die USA nun mal absolut um Vordergrund -- und das ja nicht erst seit Trump.
Trump führt das nur auf die Spitze und zeigt den anderen Bündnispartnern gerade, dass sie ohne die USA nur noch in der zweiten Reihe stehen.
Ob das irgendwann zum Bruch der Nato führt, ist durchaus möglich. Die Frage ist halt, ob sich die anderen Ländern von den USA erpressen lassen oder ob sie bereit sind, eben ohne die USA etwas Eigenes auf die Beine stellen wollen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist bei einem militärischen Schlagabtausch unter Großmächten ohnehin sinnlos,
> 
> weil dabei früher oder später sowieso die nukleare Keule zum Einsatz kommen wird ..


Zum Grinsen ist das sicher nicht.
Ich hab das früher mal gelehrt:
- in der Zone A kommen die Panzer runter-
- in der Zone B die LKWs ... .

Die Menschen im Explosionszentrum verschwinden meist ganz.

Und die Restkernstrahlung wied uns noch ein paar hundert Jahre lang die Erde unbewohnbar machen.

Der *MIK *der USA lacht sich ins Fäustchen und die von den hochgerüsteten Staaten ständig angezettelten Kriege sorgen für guten Abssatz mit sagenhaften Gewinnen.

Der Donald Duck Präsident ist genau die richtige Marionette für den Haufen.

Da er ja mit Lügen (fake news) arbeitet, kann man trefflich für Aufrüstung werben, statt das Teufelszeug endlich von der Erde zu verbannen.

Und die europäerziehen den Schwanz ein und verkriechen sich winselnd in die Ecke, anstatt Der Nato die rote Karte zu zeigen und eine EU-Verteidigung aufzubauen.

Das Märchen vom russischen Angriff zerschlägt sich in Weißrußland und Ostpolen.
Da steht dann ein Haufen T-72 und die anderen kommen nicht mehr drüber.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Panzer brauchst du keine mehr,

das ist ein Relikt aus der alten Zeit.

Und der Russe ist kein Feindbild mehr,

wirtschaftlich völlig am Boden,

militärisch aber hochgerüstet,

einen Krieg könnten sie gar nicht stemmen


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Das Thema war auch gerade bei Maybrit Illner am Donnerstag. Da hat mir die Argumentation von Oskar Lafontaine am besten gefallen. Er hält es für Schwachsinn und hat darauf hingewiesen, dass es keinen "bösen Russen" gibt und dass Rußland nur einen Bruchteil von Europa in Rüstung steckt. Man solle das Geld für Verteidigungsausgaben lieber in Entwicklungshilfe stecken.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: wie würde ein direkter Krieg mit Rußland aussehen? Falls es dazu kommen würde? Das wäre dann wohl ein Atomkrieg. Den eh niemand überlebt.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Den Lafontaine kannst du eh in die Tonne kloppen,

die große Fresse, und nix dahinter .

Sicher , ein direkter Schlagabtausch würde zwangsläufig eskalieren,
das sehen doch die Verteidigungsstrategien schon vor.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Thema war auch gerade bei Maybrit Illner am Donnerstag. Da hat mir die Argumentation von Oskar Lafontaine am besten gefallen. Er hält es für Schwachsinn und hat darauf hingewiesen, dass es keinen "bösen Russen" gibt und dass Rußland nur einen Bruchteil von Europa in Rüstung steckt. Man solle das Geld für Verteidigungsausgaben lieber in Entwicklungshilfe stecken.
> Und mal ganz ehrlich: wie würde ein direkter Krieg mit Rußland aussehen? Falls es dazu kommen würde? Das wäre dann wohl ein Atomkrieg. Den eh niemand überlebt.



Na ja, solange er nicht sagt, dass Putin ein lupenreiner Demokrat ist. 
Russland verflogt nationale Interessen. Gerade unter Putin ist Russland nationalistischer geworden.
Jetzt haben wir mit Trump die gleiche Art Typ im weißen Haus hocken. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die USA wirtschaftliche einige Nummern größer sind als Russland.
Trump diktiert, selbst die Chinesen ducken sich immer noch. Die EU sowieso.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Panzer brauchst du keine mehr,


Die blöden Russen bauen doch tatsächlich einen neuen: T-14 – Wikipedia.
Mann, sind die doof.
Und die Amis haben auch nicht vor ihren M1 zu Waschmaschinen umzubauen.
Na gut, sie wollen vn den 8.000 nur einen klitzekleinen Rest behalten bis 2050 (so 2.500 Stück).



Adi1 schrieb:


> das ist ein Relikt aus der alten Zeit.


 Einen Krieg gewinnt man nur mit Bodentruppen, sagte mal ein General.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Und der Russe ist kein Feindbild mehr,


 Frag mal einen Ostukrainer, was der da so denkt.


Adi1 schrieb:


> wirtschaftlich völlig am Boden, militärisch aber hochgerüstet,


 Das war schon immer so.
Die Bevölkerung muß mit einem erbärmlichen Lebensstandard für die Großrußland-Politik bluten.

Geh mal aufs Land, so 500 km weg von den Großstädten.
Da fahren noch die Pferdefuhrwerke.



Adi1 schrieb:


> einen Krieg könnten sie gar nicht stemmen


Das hat das österreichische Großmaul auch gedacht.
Dann kamen die Russen ... .

Anstatt nach 1989 den Wind of Change zu nutzen und die Welt von den Milliarden Kriegswaffen zu befreien ist immer weiter gerüstet worden.
Die durchmilitarisierte US-Wirtschaft konnte gar nicht anders.
Und der MIK ist auch in der Sowjetunion mit Nachfolgestaaten immer noch sehr stark.



Headcrash schrieb:


> . Er hält es für Schwachsinn und hat darauf hingewiesen, dass es keinen "bösen Russen" gibt


Das ist wohl wahr.
Als ich 1985 dort war (Chmelnytzkyj bei Kischinow), hab ich mit vielen, sehr netten Menschen gesprochen.
Die wollen genau so wenig Krieg, wie Du und ich.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher , ein direkter Schlagabtausch würde zwangsläufig eskalieren,
> das sehen doch die Verteidigungsstrategien schon vor.


Wie heißen den die Verteidigungsstrategien zur Zeit?
In den 70er/80ern, als ich bei den grünen Rüsseltieren (T-55A) war, hatte die NATO gerade von der Vorwärtsverteidigung auf die Vorneverteidigung umgeschwenkt.

Der Warschauer Pakt hatte die Strategie, einen Gegner auch auf seinem eigenen Territorium zu (zer-) schlagen.

Ich denke mal das ist immer noch in den Köpfen der Generäle, auch wenn jetzt viele neue Leute am Ruder sind.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die blöden Russen bauen doch tatsächlich einen neuen: T-14 – Wikipedia.
> Mann, sind die doof.
> Und die Amis haben auch nicht vor ihren M1 zu Waschmaschinen umzubauen.
> Na gut, sie wollen vn den 8.000 nur einen klitzekleinen Rest behalten bis 2050 (so 2.500 Stück).
> ...



Unsinn, 

ein direkter Schlag wird nicht mehr konventionell ausgeführt,

wenn es kracht, dann richtig 

Eines von diesen Ohio-Klasse – Wikipedia reicht vollkommen,
um Europa in Schutt und Asche zu legen

Die Amis besitzen  17 davon, also kniee nieder,

und schweige ...


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, solange er nicht sagt, dass Putin ein lupenreiner Demokrat ist.
> Russland verflogt nationale Interessen. Gerade unter Putin ist Russland nationalistischer geworden.
> Jetzt haben wir mit Trump die gleiche Art Typ im weißen Haus hocken. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die USA wirtschaftliche einige Nummern größer sind als Russland.
> Trump diktiert, selbst die Chinesen ducken sich immer noch. Die EU sowieso.


Jedes Land verfolgt seine Interessen. Und hat wortwörtlich Leichen im Keller.
Fakt ist das die USA sich global mehr eingemischt und Kriege verursacht hat als die Russen. Die natürlich auch keine Engel sind.
Und an Deutschland kotzt mich an das hier so getan wird als sei man gegen Kriege, aber die Waffenlobby sehr mächtig ist und diese unterstützt wird. 
Oder noch schlimmer... Waffen in zweifelhafte Länder exportiert werden. Mit Genehmigung der Bundesregierung.  Das ist eine heuchlerische Doppelmoral.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Money, Money ...


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Money, Money ...


Ja leider!


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Deutschland exportiert aber keine Waffen in Krisengebiete.
Die kommen aber dank krimineller Machenschaften in mittlerweile geringen Umfang dahin.
Meistens stammen vermeintlich deutsche Waffen und auch großkalibrige Munition aus Pakistan  von P.O.F.Die bauen viel billiger in Lizenz.
Derweil ist Frankreich der Selbstbedienungsladen für alle Regimes mit entsprechenden Kleingeld und dubiosen Absichten.

Deutschland tut schon das meiste das Waffen nicht in dubiose Kanäle landen.Wir verschrotten auch gute Waffensysteme die hinterher fehlen und teuer neu angeschafft werden müssen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Und was ist mit Waffenlieferungen an Saudi Arabien welche u.a. im Jemen eingesetzt werden?
Mit deutschen Panzern an die Türkei welche gegen Kurden eingesetzt werden?


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Deutschland exportiert aber keine Waffen in Krisengebiete.
> Die kommen aber dank krimineller Machenschaften in mittlerweile geringen Umfang dahin.
> Meistens stammen vermeintlich deutsche Waffen und auch großkalibrige Munition aus Pakistan und stammen von P.O.F.Die bauen viel billiger in Lizenz.
> Derweil ist Frankreich der Selbstbedienungsladen für alle Regimes mit entsprechenden Kleingeld und dubiosen Absichten.
> ...



Träume ruhig weiter 

Wir sind wohl zum mittlerweisen 4. größten Waffenexporteur aufgestiegen,

irgendwo müssen die Knarren ja landen

Die Mongolei wird sie sicherlich nicht abnehmen


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Die japanische CNC Maschine läuft in Deutschland exakt so wie die es auch im Iran macht.

Der Hauptexport deutscher Waffen ist eher für den Zivilmarkt.Weltweit,auch in die Mongolei.
Für Militärs der Bananenstaaten sind deutsche Waffen zu teuer.Vergleichbares oder Identisches in guter Qualität gibts woanders einfacher und billiger.


Hier z.B : Pakistan Ordnance Factories

Alles gute "Deutsche" Waffen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Für Militärs der Bananenstaaten sind deutsche Waffen zu teuer.Vergleichbares oder Identisches in guter Qualität gibts woanders einfacher und billiger.



Unsinn, die Masse machts 

Im Kongo sind Waffen von Heckler und Koch zu finden,

wer hat die denn dahin verschachert?


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Die Fragen haben  Andere schon beschäftigt und ausser einem gewissen geringen Altbestand tatsächlich deutscher Waffen ist der Großteil eben nicht aus deutscher Fertigung.
Das Phänomen ist sogar bei vermeintlich russischen Waffen noch ausgeprägter,da kommt das meiste aus chinesischer Produktion.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> wer hat die denn dahin verschachert?



Zum Beispiel die Türkei, Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien, oder der Iran, die alle von eigenen Firmen das G3 und auch noch andere Waffen von H&K in Lizenz bauen (die Türkei baut z.B auch noch das HK416). 

Nicht alle vermeindlich deutschen Waffen, die in Krisengebieten zu finden sind, sind auch wirklich deutsche Waffen, in dem Sinne das sie auch in Deutschland porduziert und von dort verkauft wurden, gerade wenn es um Sturmgewehre, Maschinenpistolen und Pistolen geht.

Das heißt aber nicht das auch Deutschland selbst nicht fragwürdige Waffengeschäfte abschließen würde, wie eben mit Saudi Arabien (Panzer, Küstenboote, Tränengas, ect.), oder Mexiko (G36), wo man relativ sicher davon ausgehen muss das diese Waffen in Zweifelhafte Hände gelangen, oder zweifelhaft eingesetzt werden.



micha34 schrieb:


> Das Phänomen ist sogar bei vermeintlich russischen Waffen noch  ausgeprägter,da kommt das meiste aus chinesischer Produktion.



Nordkorea ist wohl auch ganz gut dabei wenn es um billige in Lizenz produzierte Waffen auf russischer Basis geht, wie die AK-47, oder für ärmere Staaten günstige Panzer auf Basis des T-54.
Davon soll man gerade in Afrika wohl auch eine ganze Menge finden, wo die Staaten ja nicht soviel Geld haben um sich M16, G36, oder einen T-90, oder Leopard 2 in die Garage zu stellen.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Natürlich wandern Waffen aus Deutschland in  zweifelhafte Hände.
Aber man tut dagegen auch mehr als anderswo.
Selbst wenn es überhaupt keine Waffenproduktion mehr in Deutschland gäbe,hätte es auch die Konflikte keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es überhaupt keine Waffenproduktion mehr in Deutschland gäbe,hätte es auch die Konflikte keinen Einfluss.



Richtig. Aber es geht um Zeichen setzen.
Wenn eine Wirtschaftsmacht wie Deutschland ohne Rüstungsindustrie gute Zahlen liefert, ist das für andere ein Anreiz, das auch so zu machen.
Letztendlich musst du die Lobby der Waffenproduzenten durchbrechen.
Dass das schwer bis unmöglich ist, zeigt die Lobby der Pharmaindustrie und der Lebensmittelindustrie.


----------



## RtZk (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Ich finde es wäre sehr sinnvoll das Verteidigungsbudget deutlich zu erhöhen, gleichzeitig muss man jedoch den Großteil der führenden Beamten im Verteidigungsministerium sofort austauschen, ansonsten wird das Geld wie auch momentan nur verschwendet. 
Man sollte keinen Krieg wollen, aber wenn er doch kommt und man nicht darauf vorbereitet ist, dann bekommt ein kleines Land wie Deutschland große Probleme, da kein Rückzugsort vorhanden ist. 
Ebenfalls, auch wenn es dem Großteil der Deutschen zuwider ist, benötigt Deutschland eigene Nuklearwaffen, denn ich glaube nicht daran, dass sie sich die USA, Frankreich oder Großbritannien im Fall der Fälle für uns opfern würden und ich würde mich an Stelle derer Machthaber auch nicht für ein anderes Land opfern. 
Eine Welt in der Menschen  keine Nuklearwaffen mehr auf sich gegenseitig richten, wäre zwar wünschenswert, doch zutiefst unwahrscheinlich und deshalb sollte man sich als reiche Nation auch selbst dagegen wappnen. 
Ein anderer Teil des neuen Budgets sollte man so schnell wie möglich in die Entwicklung eines Leopard 3 stecken, damit die Panzerstreitkräfte auf der Höhe der Zeit bleiben. 
Nur einmal als kleinen Ausschnitt wie ich zu dem Thema stehe.


Das aufgezählte, was die USA alles sonst noch als militärische Ausgaben zählen und wir nicht, sind bei uns eher geringe Summen, die effektiv finanziell kaum ins Gewicht fallen würden.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Wir brauchen keine Atomwaffen, einerseits weil es Frankreich nie zulassen würde, dass der Russe sich hier breit macht, andererseits weil ich lieber sterben würde als andere Menschen mit A Waffen zu töten.


----------



## Lotto (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn eine Wirtschaftsmacht wie Deutschland ohne Rüstungsindustrie gute Zahlen liefert, ist das für andere ein Anreiz, das auch so zu machen.



Nein, das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Die anderen Rüstungsindustrien werden wachsen.

Deutschland ist schon Vorreiter bei erneuerbaren Energien. Und was hat es gebracht? Richtig, nichts! Nationen wie China bauen weiterhin Atommeiler und die USA setzt u.a. auf Fracking.
Und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

China setzt aber auch sehr auf Erneuerbare Energien, nur ist der Bedarf ungleich größer.

Aber für China ist es ganz wichtig, dass es Emissionsfrei ist und das sind Atomkraftwerke halt. Wer mal in China war wird das verstehen.

Es sah aus wie schlechtes Wetter, aber es war Smog.


----------



## Lotto (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir brauchen keine Atomwaffen, einerseits weil es Frankreich nie zulassen würde, dass der Russe sich hier breit macht, andererseits weil ich lieber sterben würde als andere Menschen mit A Waffen zu töten.



Ohja die bösen Russen...warum sollten die Russen irgendein Interesse haben sich hier breit zu machen?
Es gab ne Abmachung, dass es keine weitere NATO-Osterweiterung geben wird (zur Erinnerung: die NATO ist ein Bündnis welches sich in Prinzip gegen Russland richtet). Dies hat man versucht in der Ukraine zu untergraben, womit man sich gehörig verzockt hat. Denn anders als erwartet hat Putin nicht nichts gemacht und wenigstens seine militärisch strategisch wertvolle Position dort gesichert (Krim).

Natürlich ist in unseren Medien Russland nun seit Jahren der Buhmann, aber im Prinzip haben wir Russland ans Bein gepinkelt, und echauffieren uns nun, dass Dreck zurückgeschleudert wurde.

Europa braucht gute Beziehungen zur USA UND zu Russland. Aber Merkel hat es halt verbockt. Man erlaubt sich immer noch keine eigene Meinung in außenpolitischen Dingen. Solange dies so ist, solange wird Europa auch nicht ernst genommen werden.
Naja wenigstens traut sie sich ja mittlerweile Trump vorsichtig zu widersprechen, der ist halt auch nicht so einschmeichelnd wie Obama.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich finde es wäre sehr sinnvoll das Verteidigungsbudget deutlich zu erhöhen,


Frag mal die Soldaten aus dem 2. Weltkrieg, was die davon halten.

Mein Opa liegt in Polen, kurz hinter der polnischen Grenze.
Der hat nicht gerufen "Mehr Waffen!".
Und ein Nazi war er auch nicht.

Nach dem 2. Weltkrieg war mal die Tendenz zu einem waffenfreien Deutschland.
Das haben uns unsere großen Brüder aber ganz schnell wieder ausgeredet im kalten Krieg und sogar Kriegsverbrecher wie Thyssen-Krupp wieder in die Waffenproduktion zurückgeholt.
Der Staatsfeind von Braun durfte statt Raketen für die Wehrmacht zur Bombardierung Londons nun Raketen für die US-Armee bauen (Jupiter).
Nebenbei fielen da auch noch ein paar zivile Sachen ab (Saturn1,5)



RtZk schrieb:


> gleichzeitig muss man jedoch den Großteil der führenden Beamten im Verteidigungsministerium sofort austauschen, ansonsten wird das Geld wie auch momentan nur verschwendet.


Hast Du da Belege?
Hälst Du die Leute für blöd?



RtZk schrieb:


> Man sollte keinen Krieg wollen, aber wenn er doch kommt und man nicht darauf vorbereitet ist, dann bekommt ein kleines Land wie Deutschland große Probleme, da kein Rückzugsort vorhanden ist.


Rückzugsort?
Vor einer SS20?
Wie tief willst Du dich eingraben?
Eine 1 MT Atombombe reißt einen 300m tiefen, 1.000m breiten Krater bei niedriger Luftdetonation (600m).



RtZk schrieb:


> Ebenfalls, auch wenn es dem Großteil der Deutschen zuwider ist, benötigt Deutschland eigene Nuklearwaffen,


Die kommen von alleine, mit Überschall.



RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Welt in der Menschen  keine Nuklearwaffen mehr auf sich gegenseitig richten, wäre zwar wünschenswert, doch zutiefst unwahrscheinlich und deshalb sollte man sich als reiche Nation auch selbst dagegen wappnen.  .


 Und wer badet die Schweinerei nach dem großen Knall dann aus?
Die Zivilbevölkerung, die nicht im Bunker steckt.

Habt Ihr die Bilder von Dresden, Hamburg, Berlin und den anderen verbrannten Städten noch nicht gesehen?
Da ist der Teer auf der Straße geschmolzen und der Beton von Gebäuden.
Die Menschen liefen als brennende Fackeln rum, weil man Thermit nicht löschen kann.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein anderer Teil des neuen Budgets sollte man so schnell wie möglich in die Entwicklung eines Leopard 3 stecken, damit die Panzerstreitkräfte auf der Höhe der Zeit bleiben.


 Die exakte Logik des MIK.
Nein, man sollte den ganzen Quatsch abschaffen und in die Bildung und Infrastruktur (Internet, Straßen, Brücken, ÖPNV, ...) stecken.

Nur, wenn die Menschheit merkt, wie sie von der Rüstungsindustrie beschissen, belogen und betrogen wird, wird sich etwas ändern.

Sorry für meinen Ausraster, aber bei dem Thema fliegt mir regelmäßg die Sicherung raus.

Viele Staaten lassen Ihre Bevölkerung verhungern, nur weil man schnell mal dem Nachbarn den Schädel einschlagen muß.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Wenn Deutschland in einen Atomkrieg verwickelt wird ist es eh zu spät. Egal ob man eigene Atomwaffen hat oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Lotto schrieb:


> Deutschland ist schon Vorreiter bei erneuerbaren Energien. Und was hat es gebracht? Richtig, nichts! Nationen wie China bauen weiterhin Atommeiler und die USA setzt u.a. auf Fracking.
> Und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.



Und wenn die Umweltbedingungen in den USA und in china im Eimer sind, schauen alle neidisch auf Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

@Lotto
Es gab keine Abmachung, das ist schlicht falsch. Es gab nur Andeutungen vielleicht auch Bestrebungen von einzelnen, wenn auch hochrangigen, Politikern des Westens.
Im übrigen haben es die russischen Eliten verbockt, nicht wir.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn die Umweltbedingungen in den USA und in china im Eimer sind, schauen alle neidisch auf Deutschland.


Die beste Entwicklung nach dem 2. Weltkrieg. 

Die Amis werden sich hustend und pruchend in den Kohlepötten wälzen, wenn in good old Germany der Himmel blau ist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Klimaschäden sind global, aber drauf geschissen


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Klimaschäden sind global, aber drauf geschissen



Für Nationalisten doch nicht. 
Da hört der Klimaschaden an der Grenze auf und kann man ihm die Einreise verweigern indem man die Grenzen dicht macht. 

Das musste jetzt einfach sein. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Grad als Nationalist sollte man (je nach Land) für EE sein, damit man nicht von anderen abhängig ist.


----------



## RtZk (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland in einen Atomkrieg verwickelt wird ist es eh zu spät. Egal ob man eigene Atomwaffen hat oder nicht.



Was für ein Unsinn, Atomwaffen besitzt man zum Zweck der Abschreckung, kein Land hat je gegen eine (offizielle) Atommacht einen konventionellen Krieg gestartet, ganz unabhängig wie überlegen die konventionellen Streitkräfte auch waren, da das Wissen besteht, gefährdest du die Existenz des feindlichen Staates, verschwindet dein eigener von der Landkarte.
Atomwaffen haben den 3. Weltkrieg verhindert und das ist Fakt.
Kein Machthaber der Welt wird einen Krieg beginnen dessen Ergebnis so eindeutig sein würde.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn, Atomwaffen besitzt man zum Zweck der Abschreckung, kein Land hat je gegen eine (offizielle) Atommacht einen konventionellen Krieg gestartet, ganz unabhängig wie überlegen die konventionellen Streitkräfte auch waren, da das Wissen besteht, gefährdest du die Existenz des feindlichen Staates, verschwindet dein eigener von der Landkarte.
> Atomwaffen haben den 3. Weltkrieg verhindert und das ist Fakt.
> Kein Machthaber der Welt wird einen Krieg beginnen dessen Ergebnis so eindeutig sein würde.


Ich habe ja geschrieben: falls Deutschland in einen Atomkrieg verwickelt würde.

Das sie als Abschreckung dienen ist mir klar. Und soviel ich weiß sind hier ja Atomwaffen der Amis stationiert. Würde es mehr abschrecken, wenn wir eigene hätten?
Noch weiter atomar aufzurüsten ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Die Amis waren bislang die einzigen,die Zivilisten mit Kernwaffen bekämpften.
Das Kernwaffen auch zukünftig eher zur Abschreckung dienen,davon kann man nicht zwingend von ausgehen.
Von Israel,Indien und evtl Iran,Pakistan sehe ich schon ein gewisses Gefahrenpotential durch den Besitz von Kernwaffen.

Nun sind die Dinger leider vorhanden.
Ebenso sinkt die Hemmschwelle beim Einsatz durch die kleinen TNWs mit begrenzten Schadenspotential.Kernwaffen sind ja nicht nur die grossen "Bollermänner" an die man zuerst denkt


----------



## RtZk (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja geschrieben: falls Deutschland in einen Atomkrieg verwickelt würde.
> 
> Das sie als Abschreckung dienen ist mir klar. Und soviel ich weiß sind hier ja Atomwaffen der Amis stationiert. Würde es mehr abschrecken, wenn wir eigene hätten?
> Noch weiter atomar aufzurüsten ist Schwachsinn.



Ja würde es. Die amerikanischen hier sind Fliegerbomben, bis diese freigegeben wären, wäre die Ramstein Airbase schon längst nichts mehr als ein Krater.  
Das deutsche Atomwaffen als Konsequenz auf den Abschuss von Raketen mit Nuklearsprengköpfen mit Ziel Deutschland abgefeuert werden ist absolut sicher, das ein anderes Land hingegen riskiert nahezu seine gesamte Bevölkerung zu verlieren, nur um Rache für Taten gegen „Fremde“ zu nehmen ist absolut nicht sicher.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Du hast ja absolut keine Ahnung wie man Atomwaffen praktisch einsetzen würde. Erst kommen die taktischen und die würde man natürlich noch in die Luft bringen.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Bei den taktischen gibts Artilleriegeschosse und ein Einsatz sehr verlockend.
Wer würde sich denn großartig reagieren wenn z.B Randgruppen wie Palästinenser oder Kurden damit beschossen werden?
Protest würde man einlegen und das wars.

Die Hemmschwelle sinkt weiter und damit auch der Einsatz.Den Amis würde ich das ebenso zutrauen.


----------



## RtZk (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast ja absolut keine Ahnung wie man Atomwaffen praktisch einsetzen würde. Erst kommen die taktischen und die würde man natürlich noch in die Luft bringen.



Ich glaube eher du nicht, taktische würden verwendet werden um großflächige Angriffe zu stoppen (als allerletzte Warnung vor einem großflächigen Atomschlag), gegen Bevölkerungszentren bzw. militärische Ziele taugen sie kaum, da sie zu langsam sind und leicht abzufangen sind. 
Da wir davon ausgehen das wir die sind die nicht als erste Atomwaffen einsetzen (aufgrund extremer konventioneller Überlegenheit ausgeschlossen), ist auch nicht davon auszugehen, dass wir taktische Atomwaffen verwenden, bzw. überhaupt die Chance dazu haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn, Atomwaffen besitzt man zum Zweck der Abschreckung, .


Hiroshima und Nagasaki waren ein Mißverständnis?


RtZk schrieb:


> kein Land hat je gegen eine (offizielle) Atommacht einen konventionellen Krieg gestartet, ganz unabhängig wie überlegen die konventionellen Streitkräfte auch waren, da das Wissen besteht, gefährdest du die Existenz des feindlichen Staates, verschwindet dein eigener von der Landkarte.


Und der Rest der Menschheit gleich mit.


RtZk schrieb:


> Atomwaffen haben den 3. Weltkrieg verhindert und das ist Fakt..


 So?
Wer hat den den Quatsch verzapft?
Du bringst Argumente der Atomwaffenproduzenten.  


RtZk schrieb:


> Kein Machthaber der Welt wird einen Krieg beginnen dessen Ergebnis so eindeutig sein würde.


 Es gibt auch Spinner und Größenwahnsinnige.

Geschichte scheint nicht so Dein Hauptfach gewesen zu sein ... .


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast ja absolut keine Ahnung wie man Atomwaffen praktisch einsetzen würde. Erst kommen die taktischen und die würde man natürlich noch in die Luft bringen.


Oder man schickt sie gleich "weit raus":
High-altitude nuclear explosion - Wikipedia
Can America’s Power Grid Survive an Electromagnetic Attack? - Bloomberg
Angesichts der Abhängigheit von Strom, Satelliten, Funknetzen (Handy, etc), ... in heutigen Zeiten, wären die Auswirkungen schwerwiegend, ohne das es auf der Erde die Folgen eines "klassischen" Atomwaffeneinsatzes gäbe.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Geschichte scheint nicht so Dein Hauptfach gewesen zu sein ... .


Aber er ist doch gar nicht in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Zur eigentliche Frage kennt niemand auch nur ein Indiz?
Als richtig dicken Brocken würde ich noch die BAB-Finanzierung bei der NATO anschreiben, sind schließlich viele Notfall-Flugpisten dabei 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ob man nun 2,3 oder 4% des BIP in Rüstungsausgaben investiert,
> 
> ist eigentlich völlig belanglos, falls man über eine einsatzbereite Armee verfügt.
> 
> Bei unserer Bundeswehr sieht es jedoch etwas anders aus Bundeswehr: Einsatzbereitschaft der Waffensysteme bleibt mangelhaft - WELT



Wieviel Geld die Bundesregierung an HK, ThyssenKrupp und Airbus verschenkt, ist zwar für die Fähigkeiten der Bundeswehr belanglos. Aber wenn Umweltschutz, Reaktorsicherheit und Natur ersatzlos abgeschafft werden, weil 1,7% eingespart werden mussten, würde das schon ausfallen.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Einen Krieg gewinnt man nur mit Bodentruppen, sagte mal ein General.



Krieg kennt keine Gewinner, sagt die Erfahrung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Türkei, Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien, oder der Iran, die alle von eigenen Firmen das G3 und auch noch andere Waffen von H&K in Lizenz bauen (die Türkei baut z.B auch noch das HK416).
> 
> Nicht alle vermeindlich deutschen Waffen, die in Krisengebieten zu finden sind, sind auch wirklich deutsche Waffen, in dem Sinne das sie auch in Deutschland porduziert und von dort verkauft wurden, gerade wenn es um Sturmgewehre, Maschinenpistolen und Pistolen geht.



Ändert nichts an offiziellen Exportgenehmigungen nach Saudi-Arabien, die Türkei und Isreal sowie offizielle Lieferungen in den Irak, nach Afghanistan und Ägypten. Von den weniger offiziellen nach Mexiko & Co ganz zu schweigen. Im übrigen unterliegt eigentlich auch der Transfer von Know-How für Lizenzproduktionen den Gesetzen, aber wir erlauben ja sogar den Export ganzer Fabriken.



> Nordkorea ist wohl auch ganz gut dabei wenn es um billige in Lizenz produzierte Waffen auf russischer Basis geht, wie die AK-47, oder für ärmere Staaten günstige Panzer auf Basis des T-54.
> Davon soll man gerade in Afrika wohl auch eine ganze Menge finden, wo die Staaten ja nicht soviel Geld haben um sich M16, G36, oder einen T-90, oder Leopard 2 in die Garage zu stellen.



Die AK-74 (47 sollte langsam seltener werden) gibt es weltweit aus dutzenden Quellen und auch für größeres Gerät muss man nicht den komplexen Export aus Nordkorea auf sich nehmen. Abgesehen davon, dass Russland selbst gerne an so ziemlich jeden exportiert, fertigt z.B. der Iran mittlerweile (erzwungenermaßen) so ziemlich jede Waffengattung selbst und mit der Ausnahme von Kampfjets afaik auch in ganz guter Qualität. Inder und Chinesen dürften ihren Geschäftspartnern auch gute Angebote machen können, auch wenn sie geopolitisch sicherlich engere Grenzen ziehen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Ebenfalls, auch wenn es dem Großteil der Deutschen zuwider ist, benötigt Deutschland eigene Nuklearwaffen, denn ich glaube nicht daran, dass sie sich die USA, Frankreich oder Großbritannien im Fall der Fälle für uns opfern würden und ich würde mich an Stelle derer Machthaber auch nicht für ein anderes Land opfern.



Entweder hast du nicht weiter als bis zur Nasenspitze gedacht oder bist, sorry dass ich das so direkt sagen muss, ein verlogener Arsch. Es ist vollkommen unmöglich, Deutschland mit Nuklearwaffen anzugreifen, ohne das Frankreich und Großbritannien betroffen wären. Da muss sich niemand Opfern, die wären automatisch Opfer. Es gibt nur zwei Gründe, Atomsprengköpfe in Deutschland zu fordern: Streuung des Zweitschlagspotential der NATO und der Aufbau von Erstschlagskapazitäten. Du sprichst ausdrücklich nicht von ersterem.




RtZk schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn, Atomwaffen besitzt man zum Zweck der Abschreckung, kein Land hat je gegen eine (offizielle) Atommacht einen konventionellen Krieg gestartet,



Argentinien, Ägypten, China und Syrien sind also keine Länder?



> Kein Machthaber der Welt wird einen Krieg beginnen dessen Ergebnis so eindeutig sein würde.



Guck dir die Kriege der USA der letzten 20 Jahre und deren eindeutig vorhersehbare Ergebnisse an, das sonstige Verhalten beispielsweise des derzeitigen Oberbefehlshabers der US-Streitkräfte und wiederhole den Satz nochmal. Von der nicht-ganz-so-viel-Machthabern diverser vorderasiastischer Interessengemeinschaften ganz zu schweigen. Obige Liste der Staaten, die Atomnationen den Krieg erklärt haben, ist zwar in der Tat kurz, aber die Liste der Organisationen, die sich im Krieg mit einer Atommacht befinden, ist ziemlich lang. Und die Gründe hierfür sind offensichtlich, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, wie selten Atomwaffen irgendwas zu einem Sieg beitragen können und wie viele potentielle Angreifer keine Angst davor haben, zu verlieren.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Krieg kennt keine Gewinner, sagt die Erfahrung.



Pazifistengewäsch
Es gibt durchaus gute Gründe Kriege zu führen, aber man sollte es sich sehr gut überlegen, das würde 9/10 Kriegen verhindern. Clausewitz hat ja ein sehr gutes Werk geschrieben.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Sparanus, 
in Bagdad sterben wöchentlich gefühlt vielleicht über 50 Menschen durch Bomben. Wer Krieg im Sinne der Demokratie führt wie die Staaten und ihre Verbündetten der nimmt auch automatisch die Pflicht über das Gebiet nach dem Krieg auf sich. Leider, führt die USA keine Kriege im Sinne der Demokratie mehr und so kommt es dass in Ländern wo die USA einmarschieren um auf kurz darauf wieder abzuziehen, bügrerkriegsähnliche Zustände und akute Terrorgefahr der Alltag sind. 
Ich sehe in keinem aktiven Konflikt auf dieser Welt gute Gründe um Krieg zu führen, so lange man den Frieden hinter her nicht sicher stellen kann oder um es auf den Punkt zu bringen garnicht erst will.


----------



## RtZk (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hiroshima und Nagasaki waren ein Mißverständnis?
> Und der Rest der Menschheit gleich mit.
> So?
> Wer hat den den Quatsch verzapft?
> ...



Deine Träume kannst du für dich behalten, hätte die USA die Atomwaffe nicht entwickelt wäre Europa heute ohne Zweifel in Sowjetischer Hand. 
Es ist nicht umsonst so, dass zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges nur die Sowjetunion dem Verzicht auf einen Ersteinsatz erklärt hat, da sie konventionell bei weitem überlegen waren. 
Aber es tut mir leid für dich, aber Geschichte war mein bestes Fach  , dein Pazifisten Gelaber mag sich in den Theorie toll anhören, hat aber gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

@ruyven_maracan so, diese Länder haben also offenen Krieg gegen das Territorium einer Atommacht geführt ? Nein, haben sie alle nicht. 
Bei Israel war damals nicht bekannt das sie eine sind, das kam erst später raus. 
Bei Großbritannien wurde nur ein Überseegebiet angegriffen, oder glaubst du wirklich sie hätten das Vereinigte Königreich selbst angegriffen  ? 
Wo hat China eine Atommacht angegriffen? Nie. Außer du meinst die Chinesen die im Koreakrieg gekämpft haben, die aber nicht unter chinesischer Flagge gekämpft haben, und eine Kriegserklärung gab es schon 3 mal nicht. 

Nein es würde nicht unbedingt das UK oder Frankreich treffen, extrem abhängig von der Windrichtung und auch so ist es nicht so als ob die Radioaktiven Winde alles vernichten, siehe Chernobyl, außer dem Reaktorgebiet selbst ist nichts mehr sonderlich stark verstrahlt und in anderen Gebieten sind auch keine 100.000 als dessen Folge umgekommen.


----------



## micha34 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Das Drohpotential der Kernwaffen hat  bestimmt schon einiges verhindert.
Da ein verschobenes kräfteverhältnis aber immer zu Konflikten neigt,sollte jeder Staat diese Waffen besitzen.

Kann fast automatisch jeder besitzen der entsprechende Stromerzeugung über Kernkraft betreibt.

Stellt sich auch die Frage,wie vermessen ein Staat sein kann und einem Anderen diese Art der Stromerzeugung verbieten will.
Da kommen wir wohl zwangsläufig auch in den Iran. Eigentlich ein stabiles Land,was aberdann auch nicht allen gefällt,betreffs der Führung.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Russland verfügt über die aller beste Erstschlagwaffe, Mini Atombomben. Sie können viel gezielter erwünschten Schaden erreichen und ein US Gegenschlag somit unrechtfertigen, weil diese nur über große Nuklearwaffen verfügen. Im Falle eines Angriffs auf einen Verbündetten mit so einer Waffe, wäre die USA derzeit nicht im Stande adequat zu reagieren. 
Aber, seit Trumps Antritt haben die USA ihr unter Obama beendettes Programm für Miniatombomben wieder aufgenommen. Die schenken sich da nichts.


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hiroshima und Nagasaki waren ein Mißverständnis?



Hätte Japan zu dem Zeitpunkt Atomwaffen besessen und hätte man zu der Zeit über die Auswirkungen der Strahlung bescheid gewusst, hätte die USA niemals Atomwaffen eingesetzt.
Zum Zeitpunkt des Abwurfs war es einfach nur ne Bombe mit großer Sprengkraft, über die Radioaktivität hat sich niemand Gedanken gemacht.




> So?
> Wer hat den den Quatsch verzapft?
> Du bringst Argumente der Atomwaffenproduzenten.


Ich seh das genauso wie RtZk. Ein 3. WK kann nur von Großmächten ausgehen und seitdem alle Big Player welche besitzen haben sich Auseinandersetzungen bisher nur in vergleichbare kleinen Maß auf Stellvertreterkriege bzw. wirtschaftliche Zankereien beschränkt.



> Es gibt auch Spinner und Größenwahnsinnige.


Aber bisher sass keiner davon bei einer Großmacht im Präsidentenamt. Und das wird auch nicht mehr passieren, denn kein Staatsoberhaupt solcher Länder kommt ohne großen Unterstützerkreis ins Amt.
Und was Kim Jong-Un angeht. Der Mann ist weder dumm noch verrückt, der hat halt auf der Weltbühne ne außenpolitische Show erster Güte abgezogen.
Sein wirklich unbedeutenes Land ist nun Atommacht und damit ist der Stellenwert deutlich gestiegen. Er hat es quasi wieder auf die Landkarte gebracht. Ohne diese ganze Atomshow hätte er nie die Verhandlungsposition un Reputation in der er sich jetzt befindet.
Und genau das was das Ziel des Ganzen. Wer glaubt, dass er Atomwaffen bauen ließ um nen Krieg zu beginnen glaubt wahrscheinlich auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Deine Träume kannst du für dich behalten,


230.000 Tote sind Träume?


RtZk schrieb:


> hätte die USA die Atomwaffe nicht entwickelt wäre Europa heute ohne Zweifel in Sowjetischer Hand.


Falls Du es nicht gemerkt hast, die Sowjetunion gibt es seit langem nicht mehr.


RtZk schrieb:


> Aber es tut mir leid für dich, aber Geschichte war mein bestes Fach  ,


Oh Gott, wie sehen denn dann die anderen aus? 


RtZk schrieb:


> dein Pazifisten Gelaber mag sich in den Theorie toll anhören, hat aber gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun. .


Und Loblieder auf Atomwaffen sind besser? 


RtZk schrieb:


> Bei Großbritannien wurde nur ein Überseegebiet angegriffen, oder glaubst du wirklich sie hätten das Vereinigte Königreich selbst angegriffen  ?


Völkerrecht auch schwach?
Wenn die Engländer Sylt angreifen, dann zählt das nicht zu Deutschland? 



RtZk schrieb:


> Wo hat China eine Atommacht angegriffen?


Die Sowjetunion hatte keine Atomwaffen?
Da hat es zehn Jahre lang am Amur schwer gekracht mit China.
Beide haben es nie an die große Glocke gehangen, aber es hat etliche Tote gegeben.



RtZk schrieb:


> Nein es würde nicht unbedingt das UK oder Frankreich treffen, extrem abhängig von der Windrichtung und auch so ist es nicht so als ob die Radioaktiven Winde alles vernichten,


 Machst Du das mit Absicht, oder weißt Du es wirklich nur aus der Bildzeitung?
Die meisten Toten kommen vom Fallout:
Atombombenabwuerfe auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki – Wikipedia.



RtZk schrieb:


> siehe Chernobyl, außer dem Reaktorgebiet selbst ist nichts mehr sonderlich stark verstrahlt und in anderen Gebieten sind auch keine 100.000 als dessen Folge umgekommen.


 Dann mach doch mal da Urlaub.
Da steht auch ein schönes Riesenrad für die Kinder.

Aber vergiß die Bleiwesten und Jodtabletten nicht.

*Jod 129* (hat ja eine Halbwertszeit von 15,7 Mio Jahren.
Nach der Siebenerregel ist da in ca. 100 Mio Jahren wieder alles im grünen Bereich.

Bei *Cäsium 137* muß man nur 200 Jahre warten, bis es auf unter 1% zerfallen ist.

Ruthenium und Palladium nimmt der Mensch im Normalfall nicht auf als Metalle, aber einige Isotope strahlen sehr lange.
Und die Dosis macht das Gift.

Im KKW bekommst Du deshalb ein *Dosimeter* in den Anzug, wenn es in die aktiven Zonen geht.


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Lotto
> Es gab keine Abmachung, das ist schlicht falsch. Es gab nur Andeutungen vielleicht auch Bestrebungen von einzelnen, wenn auch hochrangigen, Politikern des Westens.
> Im übrigen haben es die russischen Eliten verbockt, nicht wir.



Doch die gab und gibt es: "Nato-Russland-Grundakte"


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Gehts hier um die 2% oder um WWII in Japan?


----------



## micha34 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gehts hier um die 2% oder um WWII in Japan?



Das eine kann zum anderen führen.
Gehört durchaus in dem bereich zukünftiger Nato Investitionen oder wie sich Dinge nicht wiederholen sollten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Pazifistengewäsch
> Es gibt durchaus gute Gründe Kriege zu führen, aber man sollte es sich sehr gut überlegen, das würde 9/10 Kriegen verhindern. Clausewitz hat ja ein sehr gutes Werk geschrieben.



Clausewitz hat auch geschrieben, wie man seinen Acker mit dem Säbel in der Hand verteidigt. Die Waffen des 20. Jhd. und vor allem die Werteentwicklung seit der Mitte des 20. Jhd. haben die Maßstäbe grundsätzlich verschoben. Wo früher 50 bis 80% des Wertes eines Landes in seinem eroberbaren, mit damaligen Mitteln kaum zerstörbaren Boden steckten, gehen heute 50 bis 80% der Assets allein durch die Tatsache verloren, dass Krieg ist. Und der Rest folgt fast vollständig, wenn der Krieg zum totalen ausartet, was nahezu alle großen Kriege der letzten Jahrzehnte gemacht haben. Guck dir Syrien an, wo nicht einmal ein wirklich internationaler Krieg tobt und eigentlich alle Parteien bemüht sein sollten, ihr Eigentum zu schützen und das gerade zu erobernde möglichst intakt zu lassen. Trotzdem sind weite Teile eines Landes, das vor dem Krieg zur aufstrebenden zweiten Welt gehörte und vielen Belangen auf Augenhöhe mit dem damals noch ernsthaften EU-Beitrittskandidaten Türkei agierte (auf rein materieller Ebene locker mit einigen jüngeren EU-Staaten mithalten könnte), heute ein wertloser Schutthaufen, aus dem die Leute in nordafrikanische Wüsten fliehen.
Rohstoffe kann man gewinnen. Äcker kann man gewinnen. Bei Low-Tech-Fabriken wirds schon schwierig, und Hochtechnologie, Know-How, tertiärer Sektor, Lebensqualität, etc. sind schlichtweg nicht eroberbar. Nachdem der Nationalismus glücklicherweise etwas zurückgedrängt wurde, sind selbst Spitzenkräfte (siehe Paper Clip) keine wertvolle Kriegsbeute mehr, sondern können viel einfacher auf zivilem Wege abgeworben werden. All diese Dinge sind aber sehr leicht, nahezu unvermeidbar durch Kriege zerstörbar. Und deswegen können moderne Industrienationen keinen Krieg gegeneinander führen, ohne von vorneherein verloren zu haben.




RtZk schrieb:


> @ruyven_maracan so, diese Länder haben also offenen Krieg gegen das Territorium einer Atommacht geführt ? Nein, haben sie alle nicht.
> Bei Israel war damals nicht bekannt das sie eine sind, das kam erst später raus.



Sie hatten seit 2,5 Jahrzehnten das Ziel, Atommacht zu werden, seit zwei Jahrzehnten ein Atomprogramm, das weit genug fortgeschritten war, um ein Jahrzehnt vorher die Aufkündigung der Zusammenarbeit durch Partner zu rechtfertigen, sie hatten nukleartaugliche Kampfbomber und Kurzstreckenraketen, deren Name und Stückzahl eindeutig gegen ein taktisches, konventionelles System sprachen. Ich will nicht sagen, dass die ägyptischen und syrischen Militärs damals höchste Kompetenz bewiesen haben, aber so blöd waren sie definitiv nicht, dass sie glaubten einen ausschließlich konventionell bewaffneten Staat anzugreifen. Quellen, deren Brauchbarkeit ich allerdings nicht verifizieren konnten, sprechen sogar davon, dass die UdSSR Ägypten offiziell über die Bereitmachung der israelischen Waffen kurz nach Beginn des Krieges informierten ("While the USSR did inform Egypt that Israel had armed three nuclear weapons). Wohlgemerkt: Die Bereitmachung. Nicht die Existenz. Die war zumindest für die Großmächte und mutmaßlich auch deren engere Verbündete (also z.B. Ägypten) schon lange bekannt.



> Bei Großbritannien wurde nur ein Überseegebiet angegriffen, oder glaubst du wirklich sie hätten das Vereinigte Königreich selbst angegriffen  ?



Sie haben das von den britischen Streitkräfte aka die-mit-den-Atomwaffen verteidigtes Territorium angegriffen. Und die britische Antwort war nun wirklich kein "ach, ist ja nur ein Überseegebiet"...



> Wo hat China eine Atommacht angegriffen? Nie. Außer du meinst...



Laut Wiki in der Nähe von 46° 29′ 8″ N, 133° 50′ 40″ O 46° 29′ 8″ N, 133° 50′ 40″ O. Außer du meinst die UdSSR wäre kein Atommacht gewesen oder glaubst, es hätte in der zweiten Hälfte des 20.Jhd. nur zwei große Interessensgruppierungen in der Welt gegeben, die sich untereinander immer ganz doll lieb hatten.



> Nein es würde nicht unbedingt das UK oder Frankreich treffen, extrem abhängig von der Windrichtung und auch so ist es nicht so als ob die Radioaktiven Winde alles vernichten, siehe Chernobyl, außer dem Reaktorgebiet selbst ist nichts mehr sonderlich stark verstrahlt und in anderen Gebieten sind auch keine 100.000 als dessen Folge umgekommen.



Guck dir die Entfernung zwischen Tschernobyl und Deutschland, wo bis heute die Nutzbarkeit einiger Flächen zu Ernährungszwecken bis heute beeinträchtigt ist, und die Entfernung zwischen Deutschland und Frankreich an und verrate mir doch bitte, wo genau in Deutschland du Atomwaffen einsetzen willst, so dass England und Frankreich einfach weggucken. "Auf Rügen, aber bitte nur wenn für die nächsten zwei Wochen stabile Westwinde garantiert sind"? So funktioniert Krieg nicht.




Lotto schrieb:


> Hätte Japan zu dem Zeitpunkt Atomwaffen besessen und hätte man zu der Zeit über die Auswirkungen der Strahlung bescheid gewusst, hätte die USA niemals Atomwaffen eingesetzt.
> Zum Zeitpunkt des Abwurfs war es einfach nur ne Bombe mit großer Sprengkraft, über die Radioaktivität hat sich niemand Gedanken gemacht.



Über die Radioaktivtät wurden sich reichlich Gedanken gemacht (es sind genug Forscher bei der Entwicklung daran gestorben), nicht umsonst wurden schon damals und auch in Folge reichlich Untersuchungen zu deren Folgen gemacht. Im Vergleich zu heute war das Problembewusstsein eben wegen ausstehender Untersuchungen, vielleicht um den Faktor 10 geringer, aber die wussten genau, dass sie sehr großen, lang anhaltenden Schaden anrichten werden. Nicht ohne Grund wurden bewusst Zielgebiete mit einfacher, ziviler Bebauung ausgewählt und nicht ohne Grund waren es zwei Abwürfe.
Japan hatte umgekehrt schon Monate vorher die Fähigkeiten zu Luftoperationen verloren, die US-Küsten waren seit Jahren weit außer Reichweite. Eine japanische Atomwaffe hätte mangels Trägervehikel keinerlei Unterschied für die US-Entscheidung gemacht.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gehts hier um die 2% oder um WWII in Japan?



Ich freu mich über jeden, der was zu den 2% beiträgen könnte. Aber NATO-Politik zu diskutieren ohne die militärische Lage am Ende des zweiten Welt- / Anfang des kalten Krieges anzusprechen, ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Nein über Radioaktivität hat man nicht so viel gewusst sonst hätte man einige Tests nicht gemacht und einige Beobachtungen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein über Radioaktivität hat man nicht so viel gewusst sonst hätte man einige Tests nicht gemacht und einige Beobachtungen.


 Das glaubst auch nur Du.
Das war eiskalt kalkuliert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ja würde es. Die amerikanischen hier sind Fliegerbomben, bis diese freigegeben wären, wäre die Ramstein Airbase schon längst nichts mehr als ein Krater.
> Das deutsche Atomwaffen als Konsequenz auf den Abschuss von Raketen mit Nuklearsprengköpfen mit Ziel Deutschland abgefeuert werden ist absolut sicher, das ein anderes Land hingegen riskiert nahezu seine gesamte Bevölkerung zu verlieren, nur um Rache für Taten gegen „Fremde“ zu nehmen ist absolut nicht sicher.



Die amerikanischen B61-Bombem liegen nicht in Ramstein, sondern auf dem Bundeswehrfliegerhorst bei Büchel und sind für die “nukleare Teilhabe“ vorgesehen. Sprich: sollen im Ernstfall von dt. Tornados und zukünftig Eurofightern ins Ziel gebracht werden. Die Bomben sollen übrigens demnächst ausgetauscht werden gegen sehr viel modernere, tödlichere Modelle.

Und bevor jetzt jemand kommt mit: “die dt. Flugzeuge sind ja ohnehin nicht einsatzfähig!“ ja, klar, es stecken auch gar keine Profitinteressen seitens der Rüstungsindustrie hinter solchen Gutachten bzw. Aufrüstphantasien der Militärs bzw. der “Rüstungsverwaltung“, die auf den Gehaltslisten der Rüstungsindustrie stehen (anders sind die ganzen Deals wohl kaum zu erklären, nach denen die Industrie zu überteuerten Preisen Produkte liefert, die nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen, für deren Nachbesserung dann aber doch wieder der “Verteidungshaushalt“ bemüht werden muss).


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein über Radioaktivität hat man nicht so viel gewusst sonst hätte man einige Tests nicht gemacht und einige Beobachtungen.


Es gab Wissenschaftler, die davon ausgingen, eine Atombombe würde die Erdathmosphäre verbrennen.
Die Tests wurden aber trotzdem gemacht.^^


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieviel Geld die Bundesregierung an HK, ThyssenKrupp und Airbus verschenkt, ist zwar für die Fähigkeiten der Bundeswehr belanglos. Aber wenn Umweltschutz, Reaktorsicherheit und Natur ersatzlos abgeschafft werden, weil 1,7% eingespart werden mussten, würde das schon ausfallen.



Das wird ersatzlos abgeschafft  werden müssen

Zulange hat sich Europa auf die Sicherheitsgarantien verlassen,

jetzt ist die Kacke natürlich am Dampfen, wenn solche Despoten an die Macht kommen 

Unser Wohlstand wird wohl nicht mehr nur durch unsere
gut gehende Wirtschaft finanziert werden können,

ich glaube,

wir müssen hier mehr machen,

um nicht unter die Räder zu kommen


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab Wissenschaftler, die davon ausgingen, eine Atombombe würde die Erdathmosphäre verbrennen.
> Die Tests wurden aber trotzdem gemacht.^^


Ist nicht passiert, wie gesagt es gab Theorien aber keine so gesicherten Erkenntnisse


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist nicht passiert, wie gesagt es gab Theorien aber keine so gesicherten Erkenntnisse



Theoretisch wäre sowas machbar,

dann bräuchte man aber ein riesengroßen Ei .

Das Teil AN602 – Wikipedia

wäre dagegen ein Furz gewesen,

da hätte man wahrscheinlich tausende hochjagen müssen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein über Radioaktivität hat man nicht so viel gewusst sonst hätte man einige Tests nicht gemacht und einige Beobachtungen.



Vergleiche die Aussage


Sparanus schrieb:


> hat man nicht so viel gewusst


mit


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu heute war das Problembewusstsein [...] um den Faktor 10 geringer


und erkläre mir bitte, was das


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein


außer Widerspruch aus Prinzip/mit dem Ziel der Provokation??


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Wenn man eigene Soldaten bei Atomtests praktisch ungeschützt in die Strahlung stellt kann man davon nicht viel gewusst haben. Jedenfalls nicht in den Kreisen, die den Befehl darüber hatten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man eigene Soldaten bei Atomtests praktisch ungeschützt in die Strahlung stellt kann man davon nicht viel gewusst haben. Jedenfalls nicht in den Kreisen, die den Befehl darüber hatten.


Du hast nicht gedient, gelle?

Frag mal, wie Stalin die weißrussischen Sümpfe überwunden hat ... .


----------



## micha34 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Bei Vortests hat man die Auswirkung und Spätfolgen der Strahlung wohl unterschätzt obwohl die Intensität durchaus ermittelt wurde.
Spätestens beim praktischen Einsatz wusste man,warum gerade 2 Inseln ausgewählt wurden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gedient, gelle?
> 
> Frag mal, wie Stalin die weißrussischen Sümpfe überwunden hat ... .


Ich diene

Stalins UdSSR war eine Diktatur, die USA eine Demokratie. Man kann es gut so sagen, wie Micha es formuliert hat.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich diene


Ernstgemeinte Frage: Und da hat man Zeit, den lieben langen Tag in mehreren Foren zu posten?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man eigene Soldaten bei Atomtests praktisch ungeschützt in die Strahlung stellt kann man davon nicht viel gewusst haben. Jedenfalls nicht in den Kreisen, die den Befehl darüber hatten.



Befehl ist Befehl, die Soldaten gehen da hin.
Und natürlich wusste man, was die Strahlung anrichtet. Seit Marie Curie wusste man das.
Aber ein Soldatenleben ist eben weniger wert als die Erkenntnis, was passiert, wenn man eine Atombombe unter normalen Bedingungen zündet.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ein Soldatenleben ist eben weniger wert als die Erkenntnis, was passiert, wenn man eine Atombombe unter normalen Bedingungen zündet.


Genauso wie einfache Soldaten in Kriegen verheizt werden. Das ist denen ganz oben in der Machthierarchie egal.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage: Und da hat man Zeit, den lieben langen Tag in mehreren Foren zu posten?



Hast du geguckt wann ich inzwischen poste?
Ja, selten morgens, selten Mittags meistens nach 17 Uhr. Also dann wenn ich nicht im Dienst bin. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Befehl ist Befehl, die Soldaten gehen da hin.


Befehl ist Befehl gilt nicht. Jeder (deutsche) Soldat muss prüfen ob der Befehl rechtswidrig ist oder nicht. Und sich ungeschützt vor einen Atomtest zu stellen gehört zu den Sachen die man nicht machen muss.
Stichwort Innere Führung


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> die USA eine  Demokratie.


Klar.
Frag mal Martin Luther King.

Und Stalin hat so lange Panzer in die Sümpfe gefahren, bis sie voll waren und die restlichen drüber fahren konnten.
Die Amis waren genau solche Schweine, wie die Russen, Franzosen , Deutschen ... .

Ein Menschenleben zählt dort nach wie vor *nichts*.
Sonst hätte man längst den zivilen Waffenverkauf gestoppt und alle Bärentöter und 45er eingezogen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Was ist mit Martin Luther King?
Ja die Bürgerrechtsbewegung die hat was verändert.

Demokratie im ursprünglichen Sinne heißt nur, dass die Mehrheit entscheidet. Mehr nicht. Gleichheit, Freiheit, Brüderlichkeit sind erst die Ideale der französischen Revolution.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist mit Martin Luther King?


Muß ich Dir die ganze Menscheitsgeschichte erklären?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Demokratie im ursprünglichen Sinne heißt nur, dass die Mehrheit entscheidet.


Demokratie heißt Volksherrschaft.
Obwohl das nicht mal bei den alten Griechen so war, die das ganze ja erfunden haben.

Die schwer arbeitende Unterschicht wurde nicht mal zum "Volk" dazugezählt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Das war ne Frage die ich direkt beantwortet habe.
Martin Luther King hat etwas verändert.

Ja die Mehrheit des Volkes entscheidet bzw der Bürger bzw der Wahlberechtigten.
Wenn wir für den Begriff Demokratie heutige Maßstäben anlegen, dann gab es Demokratien erst sehr spät (Frauenwahlrecht).


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war ne Frage die ich direkt beantwortet habe.


ich sehe da keine Antwort oder sie paßt nicht richtig zur Frage.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Martin Luther King hat etwas verändert.


Deswegen wurde er im den "demokratischen USA" ermordet.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja die Mehrheit des Volkes entscheidet .


Nein.
Die Regierung entscheidet.
Die ist vielleicht von einigen Bürgern gewählt worden oder auch nicht.

Das Wahlrecht erkläre ich *NICHT*.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir für den Begriff Demokratie heutige Maßstäben anlegen, dann gab es Demokratien erst sehr spät (Frauenwahlrecht).


Meiner Meinung nach gab es noch gar keine Demokratie im wörtlichen Sinne.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

King wurde nicht vom Staat ermordet so what?
Die OB von Köln wurde auch fast ermordet, ist die BRD nun keine Demokratie?

Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich mit diesen Aussagen zurück halten, aber du schreibst Bullshit.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> *Demokratie heißt Volksherrschaft.*
> Obwohl das nicht mal bei den alten Griechen so war, die das ganze ja erfunden haben.



Nein, Demokratie heißt genau genommen  übersetzt soviel wie Herrschaft des Staatsvolkes. Demo wird dabei von Demos abgleitet, was übersetzt soviel wie Staatsvolk heißt und kratie kommt von Kratos, übersetzt soviel wie Herrschaft, Macht, oder auch Gewalt.

Demokratie ist also entsprechend die Herrschaft / Macht / Gewalt des Staatsvolkes.
Das setzt auch dem geschichtlichen Ursprung entsprechend nicht vorraus das um die Bedingungen zu erfüllen, als Demokratie zu gelten, auch alle Menschen die in einem Staat leben an Wahlen teilnehmen können müssen, da nicht zwingend alle Menschen die in einem Land leben auch gleichzeitig zum Staatsvolk des Landes zählen müssen. 

Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie die du die Bedingungen definierst um als Teil des Staatsvolkes zu zählen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> King wurde nicht vom Staat ermordet so what?


Tja, wenn man Waffen in jeder Apotheke kaufen kann, ist der Staat ganz unschuldig ... .


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich mit diesen Aussagen zurück halten, aber du schreibst Bullshit.


Wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommt die Fäkalsprache.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie die du die Bedingungen definierst um als Teil des Staatsvolkes zu zählen.


 Was für ein Durcheinander.

Jeder Staatsbürger, der den Paß eines Landes besitzt,  gehört zum jeweiligen Staat. 
Also ist jeder davon das Volk des Staates.

Das hat aber nicht die Gewalt der Regierung.
Die, und nur diese, beschließt die Gesetze, auch wenn sie von Teilen des gesamten Volkes gewählt wurde.

Andere Staaten sehen zum Beispiel die Ausübung der Legislative durch Volksabstimmungen vor (Schweiz).
Ob das besser ist, sei dahingestellt, aber die direkte Machtausübung des Volkes *ist möglich*.

Hier und fast überall woanders ist eine direkte Gesetzgebung durch das gesamte Volk nur mit ziemlichen Bocksprüngen möglich.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was soll das rumgealbere?



Es ist also rumgealbere wenn ich deine fehlerhafte Definition von Demokratie korrigiere?
Volk und Staatsvolk ist nunmal nicht das gleiche, siehe dazu auch hier:

Staatsvolk – Wikipedia



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jeder Staatsbürger, der den Paß eines Landes besitzt,  gehört zum jeweiligen Staat.
> Also ist jeder davon das Volk des Staates.



Eben nicht, so definieren wir das halt heute in der westlichen Welt, aber das war nunmal nicht immer so.
Bei den Griechen war das halt anders.
Kinder, Frauen und Sklaven, sowie Zugezogene und Personen unter 30 Jahren waren nicht wahlberechtigt, weil sie eben nicht die volle Bürgerschaft besaßen.
Folglich waren sie eben nicht Teil des Staatsvolkes.

Wer Teil des Staatsvolkes ist ist eben immer eine Frage der Definition und die kann sich, wie in der Vergangenheit, halt immer mal ändern und auch in Zukunft noch ändern.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das hat aber nicht die Gewalt der Regierung.
> Die, und nur diese, beschließt die Gesetze, auch wenn sie von Teilen des gesamten Volkes gewählt wurde.



Darum bezeichnet man es ja auch als indirekte Demokratie, während es in der Schweiz eine direkte Demokratie ist.
Das heißt aber nicht das in Deutschland nur die Regierung Gesetze beschließen kann.
Zum Beispiel können theoretisch auch Opositionsparteien Gesetzesinitativen einbringen und durchbekommen und das obwohl sie nicht direkt Teil der aktiven Regierung sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist also rumgelabere ...


Hab ich nie geschrieben.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel können theoretisch auch Opositionsparteien Gesetzesinitativen einbringen und durchbekommen und das obwohl sie nicht direkt Teil der aktiven Regierung sind.


Und wann ist das jeh praktisch vorgekommen?

Merkt Ihr eigentlich gar nicht, wie gewaltig wir ver.rscht werden?

Die Regierung regiert für sich selber und die sie beeinflussenden Kräfte (Lobbyisten, MIK, Konzerne, ...), nicht für die Bürger des Staates, die sie finanzieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hab ich nie geschrieben.



Buchstabendreher, sollte dir aber auffallen und natürlich hast du es als albern bezeichnet. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wann ist das jeh praktisch vorgekommen?



Häufig genug:

https://www.bundestag.de/blob/19620...tel_10_01_statistik_zur_gesetzgebung-data.pdf

Alleine zwischen 2013 und 2017 sind 205 Gesetzesvorhaben / Initativen, oder 28 Prozent, von Bundesrat und Bundestag beim Bundestag eingebracht worden.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Regierung regiert für sich selber und die sie beeinflussenden Kräfte  (Lobbyisten, MIK, Konzerne, ...), nicht für die Bürger des Staates, die  sie finanzieren.



Ganz so ist es nicht. Lobbyisten und Firmen beeinflussen die Formulierung und Teile des Inhalts der Gesetzgebung, oder deren Abstimmung zu ihren Gunsten, aber extra durch sie initiierte Gesetze gibt es bis jetzt noch kaum.
Und natürlich gibt es auch darüber hinaus noch eine Menge Gesetze die auch die Interessen der Bürger des Landes betreffen.

Soll aber nicht heißen das es bei ersteren Teil nicht genug gäbe was anzuklagen und zu bemängeln wäre, weil es klar Lobbyinteressen und allgemein Interessen der Wirtschaft zu ihren Gunsten bevorteilt, oder bewust Schlupflöcher lässt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> https://www.bundestag.de/blob/19620...tel_10_01_statistik_zur_gesetzgebung-data.pdf
> 
> Alleine zwischen 2013 und 2017 sind 205 Gesetzesvorhaben / Initativen, oder 28 Prozent, von Bundesrat und Bundestag beim Bundestag eingebracht worden.


Das ist doch AUCH die Regierung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es nicht. Lobbyisten und Firmen beeinflussen die Formulierung und Teile des Inhalts der Gesetzgebung, oder deren Abstimmung zu ihren Gunsten, aber extra durch sie initiierte Gesetze gibt es bis jetzt noch kaum.


Viel schlimmer ist meist das, was sie verhindern (Atomlobby, Autolobby, Chemieindustrie, ...).

Man hätte doch VW und alle anderen Dieselmanipulations-Betrüger (das ist sogar Steuerhinterzieheung, wenn man es nicht viel weiterdenkt) sofort zur Nachrüstung auf Hardware-Ebene verdonnern müssen wegen falschen Angaben bei den Abgaswerten.
Der Hersteller hat ein Produkt geliefert, was den Angaben nicht entspricht und gegen Gesetze verstößt.
Die anderen Autobauer sind auch nicht besser.

Stattdessen wird dem zahlenden Autobesitzer ein Software-Update aufgedrückt, das das Problem sicher nicht löst und nur weitere verursacht.

Die Chemieindustrie hat keinen TÜV, die kontrollieren sich selber! 

Die Atomiker klagen gegen den Gesetzesdünnpfiff der Regierung und gewinnen wegen Unfähigkeit bei der Ausarbeitung der Vorgänge zum Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie.
Was sind das für Vollpfosten!
Die bekommen 10.000 EUR im Monat!!
Von Dir und mir!

Ich säße bei der Arbeítsweise morgen auf der Straße, aber abwählen kann man einen Poliker der Regierung ja praktisch auch nicht.

Ich erkläre das Wahlgesetz NICHT.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist doch AUCH die Regierung.



Nein eben nicht.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich säße bei der Arbeítsweise morgen auf der Straße, aber abwählen kann man einen Poliker der Regierung ja praktisch auch nicht.



Es stünde den Wählern doch frei andere Parteien als CDU/CSU, FDP, SPD und Grüne zu wählen, die sich gegen diese Praktiken aussprechen.
Wenn sie es nicht machen kann man nunmal nichts gegen machen.

Denn wie heißt es schließlich so schön?

"Mitgefangen, mitgehangen."

Bei einer Direktwahl bist du schließlich genauso als Einzelner auf Gedeih und Verderb an die Entscheidung (Wahl) der Mehrheit gebunden, selbst wenn die noch so dumm ist. 

Gegen die Dummheit der Wähler / Menschen bist du am Ende eben weder in einer direkten, noch eben in der indirekten Demokratie gefeiht.


----------



## RtZk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Mal was aktuelles Nach Putin-Treffen: Trump geht auf Nato-Mitglied Montenegro los - FOCUS Online , das zeigt nur, was ich befürchtet habe, die USA steht noch nicht mal mehr offiziell zu den NATO Staaten. Nur ein weiterer Grund die Rüstungsausgsben deutlich zu erhöhen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns auf die USA noch verlassen können. 
Wobei ich das generell auch verstehe weshalb er so denkt, denn weshalb sollte man sein eigenes Land der Vernichtung hingeben, nur um ein anderes fremdes kleines Land zu schützen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Erst brauchst du genug Personal für die ganzen Waffensysteme, wenn du mehr davon anschaffst.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Mal was aktuelles Nach Putin-Treffen: Trump geht auf Nato-Mitglied Montenegro los - FOCUS Online , das zeigt nur, was ich befürchtet habe, die USA steht noch nicht mal mehr offiziell zu den NATO Staaten. Nur ein weiterer Grund die Rüstungsausgsben deutlich zu erhöhen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns auf die USA noch verlassen können.
> Wobei ich das generell auch verstehe weshalb er so denkt, denn weshalb sollte man sein eigenes Land der Vernichtung hingeben, nur um ein anderes fremdes kleines Land zu schützen.



Na ja, das zeigt doch, dass Trump einen Knall hat. Er ist ein Egoist und eine solche Politik betreibt er.
Aber wieso sollte man sein Land einer Vernichtung preis geben, wenn man sich gegenseitig unterstützt?
Man nehme an, dass wirklich mal ein NATO Partner angegriffen wird und der Verteidigungsfall eintritt. Denkst du allen ernstes, dass dann alle anderen NATO Partner dann ebenfalls angegriffen werden?
Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Ich kann mir noch nicht mal vorstellen, dass wirklich jemand die NATO bzw. die Staaten angreift. Wer sollte das sein? Russland? Die haben Interessen, ebenso China. Und andere Länder können schon nicht, weil sie militärisch gar nicht dazu in der Lage sind.


----------



## RtZk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Natürlich denke ich an Russland und China. 
Wieso er das Land der eigenen Vernichtung preisgibt? Naja, Interkontinentalraketen mit Atomsprengköpfen die auf das eigene Land fliegen sind bestimmt nicht gerade förderlich für die Gesundheit. 
Und nichts anderes als das wäre die Folge, da Russland und (zumindest noch) China konventionell keine Chance auf einen Sieg hätten und Russland wohl nur darauf bauen würde, dass es den USA es nicht wert ist sich selbst zu opfern für die baltischen Staaten oder Montenegro. 
Da diese Staaten (Russland und China) eine Gegenoffensive niemals in der Lage wären aufzuhalten, ist die einzige Möglichkeit ein begrenzter Nuklearschlag der sich auf einen Atomkrieg zu 99% ausweiten würde.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Da diese Staaten (Russland und China) eine Gegenoffensive niemals in der Lage wären aufzuhalten, ist die einzige Möglichkeit ein begrenzter Nuklearschlag der sich auf einen Atomkrieg zu 99% ausweiten würde.



Das hatten wir doch schon mal im kalten Krieg,

auch damals waren konventionelle Streitkräfte nur vorgezogene Stoppoptionen 

Wenn es mal zum richtigen Schlagabtausch kommen sollte,

ist Ruhe, dann aber für Alle


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Erst brauchst du genug Personal für die ganzen Waffensysteme, wenn du mehr davon anschaffst.


Passt schon. Dann stehen halt zu den benötigten, aber nicht betriebs- und einsatzfähigen Gerätschaften, für die Personal da ist, ebenfalls benötigte, sogar betriebs- und einsatzfähige Gerätschaften, für die kein Personal da ist. Das übliche also bei der Bundeswehr und fällt nichtmal auf.


----------



## RtZk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch schon mal im kalten Krieg,
> 
> auch damals waren konventionelle Streitkräfte nur vorgezogene Stoppoptionen
> 
> ...



Ein solcher Krieg kommt erst, sobald man von falschen Tatsachen ausgeht, wie z.B ein fallen lassen der kleinen (unwichtigen) Bündnispartner, was aber dann in der Realität nicht der Fall ist, durch Personen wie Trump aber so rüber kommt, was er tatsächlich machen würde weiß er aber wohl auch selbst nicht, obwohl ich glaube, dass er dabei nicht der erste US Präsident ist, wenn auch der Erste der es rumposaunt.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ein solcher Krieg kommt erst, sobald man von falschen Tatsachen ausgeht, wie z.B ein fallen lassen der kleinen (unwichtigen) Bündnispartner, was aber dann in der Realität nicht der Fall ist, durch Personen wie Trump aber so rüber kommt, was er tatsächlich machen würde weiß er aber wohl auch selbst nicht, obwohl ich glaube, dass er dabei nicht der erste US Präsident ist, wenn auch der Erste der es rumposaunt.



Nö, solch ein Fall kann schneller eintreten als du denkst

Ein bevorstehender Wirtschaftskrieg kann sehr schnell den Wettlauf 

um die noch vorhandenen Ressourcen beschleunigen,

bei einer Eskalation, wir wohl ganz schnell die militärische Option gezogen werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man eigene Soldaten bei Atomtests praktisch ungeschützt in die Strahlung stellt kann man davon nicht viel gewusst haben. Jedenfalls nicht in den Kreisen, die den Befehl darüber hatten.



Man sie nicht ungeschützt in die Strahlung gestellt. Man hat sie in Gräben gestellt, in Bunker gestellt, hat sie in mehr oder minder großen Abständen positioniert, etc.. Und danach hat sie sorgfältig untersucht, zum Teil über längere Zeiträume hinweg. Davor auch - und gefragt wurden sie zumindest bei einem Großteil der US-Tests übrigens auch im voraus (über die Sowjet- und chinesischen Programme bin ich nicht informiert). Genauso wie andere Freiwillige, die beispielsweise geringen Mengen Giftgas ausgesetzt wurden. (Gab auch Fälle, wo nicht gefragt und ganze Ortsteil zum unfreiwilligen Versuchsgebiet gemacht wurden, aber zwischen "öfter keine Skrupel zeigen" und "allgemein keine Ahnung" haben besteht halt ein Unterschied. Es waren Militärs, aber es waren nicht Unwissende.)
Die Ergebnisse haben nach und nach durachaus zu Tage gefördert, dass man die Strahlungsschäden deutlich unterschätzt hat, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch Faktor 10. Aber man dachte nicht, dass es harmlos wäre und die Gruppen von Freiwilligen haben heute zwar eine leicht erhöhte Krebsrate, aber weichen vom Durchschnitt der US-Amerikaner iirc nicht einmal stärker ab, als zum Beispiel Raucher. Die Wissenschaftler und insbesondere Militärs haben also mit der für damalige (Kriegs-)Zeit respektive diesen Berufskreis üblichen, wenig humanen Kosten/Nutzenrechnung gearbeitet, als sie Leute der Strahlung ausgesetzt haben. Aber es war keine Rechnung mit "0 Kosten"="Strahlung ist harmlos". Das die Strahlung hochgradig tödlich ist, wenn man eine Bombe über einer japanischen Großstadt zündet, war allen Entscheidungsträgern klar.
Und egal. Beziehungsweise in Anbetracht des geringen strategischen Nutzen würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn neben der geopolitischen Abschreckung insbesondere beim zweiten Abwurf die Gelegenheit zur Erhebung von Praxisdaten einen Teil der Motivation ausmachte 





RtZk schrieb:


> Mal was aktuelles Nach Putin-Treffen: Trump geht auf Nato-Mitglied Montenegro los - FOCUS Online , das zeigt nur, was ich befürchtet habe, die USA steht noch nicht mal mehr offiziell zu den NATO Staaten. Nur ein weiterer Grund die Rüstungsausgsben deutlich zu erhöhen, denn ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns auf die USA noch verlassen können.
> Wobei ich das generell auch verstehe weshalb er so denkt, denn weshalb sollte man sein eigenes Land der Vernichtung hingeben, nur um ein anderes fremdes kleines Land zu schützen.



Auf Trump kann man sich definitiv nicht verlassen. Nicht nur nicht als NATO-Partner, nicht einmal als republikansicher US-Senator kann man das bekanntermaßen. Das heißt aber auch: Nach spätestens einer, spätestens zwei Amtszeiten ist mit einem erneuten deutlichen Kurswechsel der USA zu rechnen, zurück in gewohntere Bahnen. Das ist ein viel kürzerer Zeitraum, als für den Aufbau vergleichbarer Streitkräfte benötigt würde. Etwaige Erhöhungen beim Rüstungsetat sind also nicht unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Reaktion auf Trump", sondern "Vorbereitung falls noch mal so einer kommt" zu betrachten. Hier wäre dann die Frage berechtigt: Wieviel muss Europa in so einem Fall eigentlich können?
- Uns gegen direkte Angriffe verteidigen können? Klar. Das müssen wir immer. Dafür brauchen wir aber nicht zwingend mehr Ausgaben, das können wir heute schon. Wenn wir mal EU-weit zusammenarbeiten würden, könnten wir das sogar ziemlich gut auf Grundlage des jetzigen Ausgabenniveaus.
- Andere Länder außerhalb der EU mitverteidigen? Z.B. Israel wäre ohne effektive NATO-Unterstützung ganz schön aufgeschmissen. Die Türkei könnte auch ziemlich schnell in Probleme geraten, wenn es hart auf hart kommt und die Ukraine sowieso. Aber letztere verteidigen wir auch heute nicht, mittlere bringen sich selbst in Probleme und sind im Moment eher ein Hauptfaktor für hohes Verteidigungsbedürnis bei EU-Mitgliedern und erstere könnten wir mit dem heutigen Budget durchaus verteidigen, solange keine anderen großen Einsätze anstehen. Ob wir das auch können wollen/müssen, wenn wir gerade um die eigene Existenz kämpfen, wäre überhaupt erstmal diskutabel - zumindest ich sehe nicht ein, als Europäer dauerhaft hohe Rüstungsausgaben zu schultern, damit in der hypothetischen Situation "USA steigt ganz aus, Russland greift an, Israel verscherzt es sich auch mit den USA und in dem Moment werden die Araber auf einmal gewalttätig" die EU noch eingreifen kann.
- Am Arsch der Welt Polizei spielen? Dafür müssten wir sicherlich deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben. Dafür braucht es global verteilte Militärbasen und ggf. eine stattliche Flugzeugträgerflotte, um auch in entlegenden Gegenden voll aktiv werden zu können, von großen Truppentransportern und Landeschiffen ganz zu schweigen und natürlich einer riesigen Luft- und Landstreitkraft, wenn man das alles zusätzlich zur unmittelbaren Landesverteidigung in einem heißen Konflikt stemmen möchte. Kurz: Wer jederzeit global zwei Kriege gleichzeitig führen möchte, wie die USA, der muss sich dazu eine Armee leisten, wie sie die USA hat. Aber möchten wir das? Müssen wir das? Ist ein Verteidigungskrieg oder alternativ, wenn es bei uns friedlich und woanders nicht ist, ein Stellvertreterkrieg nicht ausreichend? Dafür braucht man maximal des Hälfte des US-Budgets, dank der möglichen Spezialisierung auf heimische Geländestrukturen sogar weniger. Und das investieren wir heute schon.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Krieg auf dem Meeresgrund: Neue russische U-Boote machen Nato nervoes - n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Im Westen äh Osten nicht neues...
Nur weil das Wettrüsten seit 30 Jahren langsamer abläuft heißt das ja nicht, dass es ganz stehengeblieben ist.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Krieg auf dem Meeresgrund: Neue russische U-Boote machen Nato nervoes - n-tv.de



Naja, das ist der Putin halt,

der möchte gerne seine UdSSR wieder.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Wenn man sich schon nicht auf die USA als Partner verlassen kann dann sollte man ab schleunigst von Rüstungsgeschäften aus den USA Abstand nehmen. Wenn die Bock haben tut sich hier bei uns nämlich gar nichts mehr.
Ich kann nur von der Luftfahrt berichten da ich in andere Waffengattungen wenig Einblick habe. Aber wenn die USA nicht wollen dass man mit ihren Waffen jemanden piesakt mit dem sie selber verbündet sind dann tut man das auch nicht. Die schalten dir die Systeme einfach ab.... 

Als sich Pakistan und Indien gezofft haben und eine pakistanische F-16 auf ein indisches Flugzeug geschossen hat wurde danach erklärt dass dies nie mehr wieder vorkommen wird und man dafür sorgt... die Maschinen wurden an Pakistan verkauft unter der Bedingung sie NICHT gegen Indien einzusatzen. Beim nächsten Softwareupdate wird dies nie wieder passieren..
Die F-35 benötigt einen "Schlüssel" vom Hersteller der nur kurze Zeit aktiv ist um gestartet zu werden. Bekommt man den Schlüssel von den Amis nicht mehr oder einen falschen, bewegt sich das Ding keinen cm mehr am Boden... 

Das heisst dass man im Grunde nicht nur mit den 2% aufrüsten sollte sondern sich ganz genau ansehen ob man wirklich bei einem "Verbündeten" kauft welcher von hier auf jetzt keinen Bock mehr haben kann oder ob man wieder anfängt solche Systeme selber zu entwicklen... und schon reichen die 2% nicht mehr aus. Vorteil wäre natürlich dass man hier wieder neue Arbeitsplätze haben würde...

Wie die Technik bei Flugabwehr, Artellerie etc. ist weiss ich nicht. Das normale Frontlinienfussfolk wird von so Technik aber noch am ehesten autonom arbeiten können...


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?*

Artillerie 
Nur weil man US Systeme mutzt ist man auch nicht unbedingt auf die USA angewiesen, aber die Verträge verbieten halt einiges. Dann muss man sich in Zukunft halt überlegen ob man sich an die Verträge hält.


----------



## MalEbenSo (20. Juli 2020)

10 Seiten Diskussion. Über jedem Beitrag steht die ursprüngliche Frage:

NATO 2%-Ziel: Was zählt eigentlich?

Aber kein Beitrag, der dazu mehr klärt als durch den Fragesteller bereits selbst beigesteuert. 
Schade. 

Natürlich ist pcgameshardware dafür auch nicht das natürliche Forum. 
Andererseits schreiben hier ja viele selbsterklärte Experten, die auch viel Zeit haben. 
Vielleicht kann doch noch jemand - mit Quellenangaben - zur Ursprungsfrage beisteuern?


----------



## Seregios (23. Juli 2020)

Ich empfehle dazu das Arbeitspapier der Bundesakademie für Sicherheitspolitik:
Mythen der Zwei-Prozent-Debatte: Zur Diskussion um die NATO-Verteidigungsausgaben | Bundesakademie fuer Sicherheitspolitik

Im wesentlichen ist die Formel wirklich so stumpf, wie sie Trump und auch andere Amis vor ihm bereits forderten. Die Staaten sollen also wirklich 2% Ihres BIP für den Verteidigungshaushalt ausgeben. Was im Verteidigungshaushalt alles verankert ist, liegt am jeweiligen Staat. Das wir da die Bundespolizei (oder halt den früheren Bundesgrenzschutz) da nicht mit drin haben ist unser persönliches Pech. 
Allerdings ist diese Formel auch sehr weichgespült. Zitat BAkS: "Das Gipfelkommuniqué von 2014 fordert, dass die NATO-Mitglieder, die unter dem Zwei-Prozent-Wert liegen, sich in den kommenden 10 Jahren, also bis 2024, auf diesen &#8222;zubewegen&#8220; sollen. Dies ist in einer sehr gedrechselten Formulierung im Kommuniqué festgehalten, welche ein typisches Beispiel für eine Kompromissformel in strittigen NATO Fragen ist."
Zubewegen kann man sich auch in 0,001% Schritten oder durch das absenken des BIP im Rahmen der Corona-Krise.
Was Deutschland auch immer wieder von sich gibt ist, das wir mit unseren 1,xx% des BIP mehr ausgeben als andere NATO-Staaten, die das 2%-Ziel erfüllen (z.B. Griechenland). Das liegt einfach an unserem enormen BIP gegenüber ärmeren NATO-Mitgliedern.

Persönliche Meinung: Ich weiß auch nicht, was die Amis davon halten würden, wenn wir die 2% erfüllen und vor lauter Geld nicht wissen, wohin damit, 2 Flugzeugträger-Verbände aufstellen und den Amis sagen, jetzt verkrümelt euch mal mit der 7. Flotte aus dem Mittelmeer. Das ist jetzt uns


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2020)

Flugzeugträger sind so 1950. Das moderne Schlachtfeld ist Digital. Ich wäre dafür, das Geld in eine Bundeswehrtaskforce zu stecken, die Datenabflüsse zu Google, Microsoft, Apple,... bekämpft. Das wird Trump sicher toll finden


----------



## MalEbenSo (24. Juli 2020)

Danke. An ruyven_macaran für die Fragestellung, an Seregios für diesen hilfreichen Beitrag. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die Moderation mal gebeten, diese Offotpic-Diskussion, die mittlerweile 1/3 des Threads füllt, in den Militärthread zu verschieben, wo sie hingehört. Wäre für die sicherlich einfacher, wenn ihr bis dahin diesen Offtopic-Spam einstellt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2020)

Genau dort sind die Beiträge jetzt
Der Militärthread


----------



## Andrej (25. Juli 2020)

Zuerst muss man festlegen, was man mit dem Militär überhaupt vor hat! Will man damit das eigene Land verteidigen oder doch sich Weltweit für die Sicherheit unserer Resourcen einsetzen? Oftmals sind dazu unterschiedliche Waffensysteme nötig. Wenn man sich diese Frage nicht stellt, dann muss man dafür tief in die Taschen greifen - oftmals mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Ich selbst bin für die Schaffung einer Europäischen Armee außerhalb der Nato, denn die Interessen der EU sind anders als die der USA.
Ich habe mal aus Spaß ausgerechnet, wie viel die Nato in Verteidigung stecken würde, wenn alle Mitglieder genau 2% für Verteidigung ausgeben würden. Und viele werden sich über die Zahl wundern, den es sind, wenn ich mich nicht täusche 300 Milliarden weniger als sie jetzt ausgeben. Ein Grund dafür ist natürlich die Absenkung bei den USA auf 2%, die gerade 4% unter Trump sogar noch mehr dank der Demokraten für Verteidigung ausgeben.
Somit ist es vollkommener Schwachsinn, wenn Trump sagt, dass die Europäuer mehr für Verteidigung ausgeben müssen, damit die USA ihre Ausgaben senken können. Wenn die USA ihre Ausgaben senken, dann sinken auch die Gesamtausgaben der NATO für "Verteidigung".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7IL3gyJS1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

